# Lowes Dual Door Propane Smoker



## alyxx (Apr 30, 2010)

This is my first smoker, I have the dual door model and I am pretty satisfied with it after a few mods. 

After my first attempt cooking with it I noticed that alot of smoke was being lost from the doors and the very top, which is like a lid tac/spot welded at a few points; allowing smoke to escape between the top and the main body of the smoker. I also relized that the thermometer was off by like 25*f. Also the smoker box and water pan were to small.

This is what I have done so far:

To address the smoke lost I got some oven door gaskets and used the original push clips to mount them, so all I had to do is drill some holes and cut one of the gaskets to length for the bottom door. 

For the top I just got some high-temp silicon gasket maker to seal the gaps.

I replaced the thermometer with a tel-tru thermometer due to their history with such products. 

As for the chip and water pan I modified two half hotel/steam pans, one for a water pan and one for the chip pan; by cutting up some square tubing and mounting extension on the pans so that I can use the existing racking. I also got a hotel pan lid a drilled some holes in it for the new chip pan.

I install the water pan first. Then second, is the old chip pan which I put char-daimond briquettes in it to maintain the heat bellow the water pan when I open the lower door to add chunks to the lower pan, which is installed last. 

After a second attempt, I noticed that it was hotter in the lower portion of the smoker then the top. 

So I just got a steam baffle from an old temale pot and drilled some holes in it and mounted it on some existing bolts from the smoke stack. The baffle has preexisting slits in it and slows down the smoke a little to help maintain a more even temp in the upper portion. There is about a 1/4 inch gap between the baffle and smoke stack opening. The baffle is sandwiched between the existing nuts and some new ones.

I also didn't like the tempeture control knob it has to much wiggle in it when I adjust the temp a little it looked like I didn't. So I installed a needle valve on the gas line. I just put the factory knob on high and adjust my temp from the valve. 
__________________

Here are smoe pics tell me what you think you guys.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 1, 2010)

Everything looks good to me so far. I like the mods that you have done. Now can you stop into Roll Call and intrduce youself and we can give you the warm welcome we like to give new members.


----------



## caveman (May 1, 2010)

Your mod's are great but you really should post your pics one after another & not side by side. It makes it so much easier to view. The pics are great, just go for the one under each other & not side by side view.


----------



## pineywoods (May 1, 2010)

Looks like some great mods and a good looking smoker


----------



## mgnorcal (May 2, 2010)

I like your ideas.  You do use up a few of the racks though, I often cook on 4 racks at once.  Not sure your ceramic briquettes are that helpful, but you could instead just toss a few in with the smoke wood and get the same effect while reducing space used.

I'd definitely cook one rack further (higher) from the water pan.  The undersides are shielded from the smoke in that position.


----------



## chefrob (May 2, 2010)

nice job!!!!!!!!


----------



## alyxx (May 2, 2010)

I can still use four racks and that bottom rack is seperated far enough from the water pan. I still got smoke penatration on the underside. The gap is a little less then all the rest of the racks about 1/4 inch less.   

I also noticed that the briquettes did help a little when opening the doors, I noticed the the temp got back up quicker then with just the water pan.


----------



## gnumoose (Jun 14, 2010)

I could have sworn that there were pictures of your mods to this smoker just the other day, Alyxx.  Did you remove them or did the moderator?  I bought the same smoker last week and after seeing how badly it leaks smoke from the doors and how fast the wood burns I wanted to make similar changes to mine.  The turkey I made cam out great but I think it could have been better with better seals and a larger capacity chip pan. How deep are the hotel pans you went with?

  -Moose


----------



## sqwib (Jun 14, 2010)

gnuMoose said:


> I could have sworn that there were pictures of your mods to this smoker just the other day, Alyxx.  Did you remove them or did the moderator?  I bought the same smoker last week and after seeing how badly it leaks smoke from the doors and how fast the wood burns I wanted to make similar changes to mine.  The turkey I made cam out great but I think it could have been better with better seals and a larger capacity chip pan. How deep are the hotel pans you went with?
> 
> -Moose


IIRC These usually come in 2 depths, the deeper of the 2 water is added to for steam to keep the food warm, the shallower one is where the food is placed.


----------



## gnumoose (Jun 14, 2010)

SQWIB said:


> IIRC These usually come in 2 depths, the deeper of the 2 water is added to for steam to keep the food warm, the shallower one is where the food is placed.


Generally the steam table has the water chamber built in but you are correct that they come in more than one depth.  I am thinking of using a 4" deep pan for the chips and chunks with a 2.5" deep pan for water.


----------



## smokinhot (Jul 3, 2010)

good post! your ideas were great and very easy to follow...think i may do the same thing! doing a 9lb brisket tomorrow morning, wish me luck!  Happy 4th to all!


----------



## bravery (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey Alyxx,

I just bought the same smoker the other day. I'm going to use it this weekend so I am SO happy to see the modifications you made for it. I'm sure I'll have some questions for you later. Thank you for posting the pictures.

One modification I want to make is to put some wheels on it. That way it will be a bit higher and I can move it in and out of the garage with ease. I'm still thinking it through. I always welcome input.

Ok... I came up with one question for you, which tel-tru thermometer did you go with? I know there are several different ones out there.

Thanks again,

Brad


----------



## bravery (Oct 7, 2010)

Again nice job on the modifications. I pulled your post up again to admire your work. Do you have a picture how you worked in your Needle Valve?

Thanks,

Brad


----------



## sqwib (Oct 7, 2010)

gnuMoose said:


> Generally the steam table has the water chamber built in but you are correct that they come in more than one depth.  I am thinking of using a 4" deep pan for the chips and chunks with a 2.5" deep pan for water.




My pans fit inside each other, the 4" deep pan holds the water, then the 2" deep pan sits on top with the food, then it all sits inside a rack and the lid goes on.


----------



## smokeydokey (Nov 7, 2011)

Researched the hell out of this, then I came across this posting, and took it to heart.

I would add this: the 1/2 steamer pans in 4" depth completely rock, however, I found no need to go to the trouble of adding the rails that Alyxxx did as if turned side ways, the pans fit perfectly on the rails provided. I used a 1" hole saw to cut holes in the lid, and to make a spot in the door for the tel tru thermometer.

Also, I removed two screws from the hinge side handle for a place to slide in my digital Therm probes. Since my unit is stationary, I don't really need the handle to carry much if any weight.

Another very convenient trick i learned is that you can purchase disposable aluminum inserts for either the 2" or 4"  steel pan and it makes clean up a breeze!. my water pan is sooty, but the morning after nightmare is gone. I just pull the "ick "pan out and toss in a very heavy garbage bag and i'm done.

Thanks all for such a terrific forum!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 7, 2011)

I like you Ceramic brick Ballast, a great help in maintaining heat , good show 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and...


----------

